# New To Gigging



## giggingfever (Aug 11, 2005)

HI, my name is jason, i have recently got a 16 foot doublewide jonboat w/25 merc.that i will be using for flounder gigging. i cant wait to get my first doormat. i will be putting in at wrightsville beach public access. need some advice on where i will find the most (and largest) flounder. i have only been 1 time and that was with a buddy. i got a few 18-20 inchers. i am really new to this and would really appreciate any help you guys could give.


----------



## giggingfever (Aug 11, 2005)

in short i need some honey holessssssss  and any tips about flounder gigging, what tides are best, etc.....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i haven't gigged flatties in 20 years...i always went to pea island, NC...large flats with 3-4' of water...good luck


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Not familiar with the area you're gigging..*

Keep in mind though limits are the same as rod and reel.. 8 creel limit at 14"...


----------



## giggingfever (Aug 11, 2005)

not having much luck, already lost a gig in the middle of the sound, been rained on, forgot to put plug in couple times, etc... guess it is all part of the learning process. ...where is pea island?,new to this, don't want to get lost. heard someone say elmo's island was a good spot, but they didnt say where this was, any idea? . also what are the best times in relation to tides. low, falling rising etc... thanx for the help. also what are the rules in reference to netting a few crabs?? thanx again for any help, you pro's do a great job of educating us rookies.


----------



## ConnorD (Jun 8, 2005)

*Gigger*

You're a few hours away from Pea Island...it's south of Nags Head. Any shallow branch off the ICW , esp behind Masonboro Island during a ebb/flow tide should be good. Be legal as the MAN stays around the landing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Good ta see ya on here,Connord..*

Didn't know you were a gigger? Thought you and Pete were rod and reel exclusivly? Thanks for answering,cause I haven't gigged flounder since I was 7 or 8..


----------



## ConnorD (Jun 8, 2005)

*Not in 30 years but...*

The best is around a river off the Neuse (I wonder which one).


----------



## giggingfever (Aug 11, 2005)

*bluecrab*

anyone know if it is legal to gig blue crab?
also finially had some luck with the flounder. the best time i have had was low tide into the rising tide. a buddy and i got our limit with 4 20 inchers. might be alittle while before i can afford to go again with the gas prices.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

giggingfever,

I had posted this a while ago. Went back
and dug it up for your viewing pleasure:

http://nightstalkerguideservice.com/videos.html


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

eight last evening, somewhere behind ocracoke.
largest an ounce over 12lb, average 5-6 lbs.
Its going to be a good fall. But please remember you are only allowed 8 per day either fishing or gigging. Puts the bite on the commercial giggers.


----------



## giggingfever (Aug 11, 2005)

yea i seen that talapia, that guy takes it to the extremes huh!!! would luv to have that boat though. i only right here, a buddy was with me who also got 8. im new to the whole thing, and been doing my best to learn all the rules and stick to them.. any word on the blue crabs? just want to know if it is ok to gig them.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

giggingfever said:


> yea i seen that talapia, that guy takes it to the extremes huh!!! would luv to have that boat though. i only right here, a buddy was with me who also got 8. im new to the whole thing, and been doing my best to learn all the rules and stick to them.. any word on the blue crabs? just want to know if it is ok to gig them.


 Don't see why you would want to gig one? You can very easily catch them in a pot,or net them,then they don't have the hole in the middle,like a donut...   As long as the crab is 5" from "point to point",I don't think it really matters.. You can call NCDMF to make sure though..


----------



## giggingfever (Aug 11, 2005)

dont have any pots, thats not really any fun anyways. tried to net a few but they just swim or climb out the top before i can get them in the boat. i gigged a couple. and it doesnt really mess them up bad. just wanted to make sure i was legal.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

giggingfever said:


> dont have any pots, thats not really any fun anyways. tried to net a few but they just swim or climb out the top before i can get them in the boat. i gigged a couple. and it doesnt really mess them up bad. just wanted to make sure i was legal.


 gigging fever,if you are intent on gigging them,and I do not have all the NCDMF rulings on this, mail your question to this addie,he will reply. He has sent a few answers to my questions as well.. 

[email protected]


----------



## giggingfever (Aug 11, 2005)

do i have to have license to use a pot, if not, are there any rules pertaining to using them?


----------

